# While during a fur convention



## AlphaRad35 (Sep 10, 2012)

Is it or is it not OK to have a fursuiter(still in suit) come in to your hotel room to hang out or the other way around(have the fursuiter let you come in to their hotel room to hang out)?


----------



## jorinda (Sep 10, 2012)

They can hang out wherever they want. Why not?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, it is fine and many people do it.

If you have ulterior motives, well...  Just make sure you have their permission, first


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, it is perfectly okay for you to go into a fursuiter's room or the other way around, provided that if you want a little more than just someone to talk to that you lock the door. As a general rule, that kind of activity is not allowed at Furry convention room parties, though alcohol most definitely is allowed. Also, the Headless Lounge is really meant for Fursuiters only, as a way to take off their fursuit heads and cool down.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 10, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Yes, it is perfectly okay for you to go into a fursuiter's room or the other way around, provided that if you want a little more than just someone to talk to that you lock the door.



Unless it is *my room* and I am not inside it at the time.

I've actually had that happen before.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 10, 2012)

I did that frequently at RMFC. It's fun to go room-hopping and finding more people to join your group... just avoid the creeps and you'll be fine.


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ricky said:


> If you have ulterior motives, well...  Just make sure you have their permission, first



What are ulterior motives?


----------



## kaskae (Sep 11, 2012)

AlphaRad35 said:


> What are ulterior motives?



Uh, ulterior motives are... _underlying plans for other activities_... well, just don't worry about it.


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Sep 12, 2012)

The reason why I'm asking this is because there's something I wanna do with the fursuiter in their or my hotel room in private.
Its nothing dirty, I'm just not comfortable doing it in public.


----------



## Greyscale (Sep 12, 2012)

AlphaRad35 said:


> The reason why I'm asking this is because there's something I wanna do with the fursuiter in their or my hotel room in private.
> Its nothing dirty, I'm just not comfortable doing it in public.



I'm having trouble coming up with something you wouldn't be comfortable doing with a fursuiter in public that isn't dirty. :|


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Sep 12, 2012)

Greyscale said:


> I'm having trouble coming up with something you wouldn't be comfortable doing with a fursuiter in public that isn't dirty. :|



I just wanna check out the paws of the furry, probably something like a rub/massage.


And also wanna know what the fursuiter's favorite music, hobbies, TV shows, or movies are.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 12, 2012)

AlphaRad35 said:


> I just wanna check out the paws of the furry, probably something like a rub/massage.





> And also wanna know what the fursuiter's favorite music, hobbies, TV shows, or movies are.



[yt]6b0ftfKFEJg[/yt]


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ricky said:


> [yt]6b0ftfKFEJg[/yt]



I don't mind Sesame Street but whats the video for?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 12, 2012)

AlphaRad35 said:


> I don't mind Sesame Street but whats the video for?



_one of these things is not like the other..._


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ricky said:


> _one of these things is not like the other..._



I'm still confused with what you mean. (autism)


----------



## Ricky (Sep 12, 2012)

AlphaRad35 said:


> I'm still confused with what you mean. (autism)



Well you DO know how to play the "_which of these things is not like the other_s" game, right?

Which _of these things you would do with a fursuiter_ is not like the others:


learning what their musical interests are 
asking about their hobbies 
checking out their feet 

I don't care if you're into paws but I found the contrast to be highly amusing.


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I don't care if you're into paws but I found the contrast to be highly amusing.



I figured some of them would want their paws rubbed or massaged after a dance contest at a con.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 12, 2012)

AlphaRad35 said:


> I figured some of them would want their paws rubbed or massaged after a dance contest at a con.



Oh, right.  Of course.

So you're intentions here are purely philanthropic


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 12, 2012)

Paws can get pretty dirty and god knows what they've accidentally stepped especially at a con.  I like paws too but I wouldn't recommend touching the bottoms at all.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 12, 2012)

That's true.  Even when I fursuited in just the hotel itself the paws got pretty fucking nasty underneath.

Then a couple of parties outside, and forget it...


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Sep 12, 2012)

Is there another thread on here that also talks about paws?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 13, 2012)

No, but you could start one :roll:


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ricky said:


> No, but you could start one :roll:



Which section of the forum should I start the thread in?


----------

